# How to find non-irradiated spices



## wagamama (Jul 3, 2006)

How do I know if the spices I'm buying are irradiated or not? Does anyone know of a brand that is not irradiated? I use fresh herbs when possible, but still have a need for certain spices.


----------



## saratc (May 13, 2006)

I know there is a law that says it's unlawful to irradiate organic foods, so the only way I know of getting non irradiated spices is to get organic. On second thought, maybe it was xray.


----------



## wagamama (Jul 3, 2006)

OK, that's a start -- thanks! Let's hope someone else pipes in with more info.


----------



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)

We buy organic because, as a previous poster said, they aren't irradiated. I don't know of any non-organic spices that are guaranteed non-irradiated. Organic spices aren't too costly when you buy in bulk.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saratc*
I know there is a law that says it's unlawful to irradiate organic foods, so the only way I know of getting non irradiated spices is to get organic.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *sanguine_speed*
We buy organic because, as a previous poster said, they aren't irradiated.









:


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I buy from Azure. They get theirs from Oregon Spices.


----------



## aradia (Dec 24, 2003)

Any spice sold at Whole Foods is not irradiated.

Also, Penzeys does not irradiate and they have wonderful fresh, flavorful spices and herbs, excellent selection but not necessarily organic.


----------



## kdmama33 (Jun 20, 2006)

Frontier's spices are not irradiated, either. If you can't find a retailer locally, you could try to get in on one of the Frontier co-ops on the co-ops board. (I'm probably going to be running one in the very near future, actually.)

I'd second Oregon Spices and Penzeys, as well.


----------



## icxcnika (Dec 4, 2002)

Wow, I have never heard of irradiated spices!








Can someone point me toward more information on this, please?

Thank you!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

http://www.organicconsumers.org/irrad/irradfact.cfm


----------

